

India Overrules Bayer, Allowing Generic Drug - goatcurious
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/13/business/global/india-overrules-bayer-allowing-generic-drug.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&seid=auto&smid=tw-nytimes&adxnnlx=1331578809-OC1gj5v7vMffNnNY0dydMA

======
ajju
_According to the decision, Bayer must license the drug Nexavar, or sorafenib,
to Natco Pharma, an Indian company. In exchange, Natco must pay Bayer a 6
percent royalty on its net sales and has to sell the drug for 8,800 rupees
($176) a month, about 3 percent of the 280,000 ($5866) rupees that Bayer
charges for it in India. Natco’s drug is for use only in India, the decision
said._

In 2011, India's GDP PPP per capita was $3,703 and actual per capita income
was about $1100.

So the monthly cost of the Bayer drug was nearly twice the GDP PPP per capita
and over five times the actual per capita income.

